# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month November 2012

## John Clare

Enter your photos here    (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on    the cover of the website as the photo of the month for November 2012!    Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of   frog  or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph,   even  if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or   modifications  from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast   correction,  sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Lynn

"Boggie" October 4, 2012
A. moreletii  ( black eyed tree frog )



 :Butterfly:

----------


## Heather

He looks great Lynn  :Smile: .

----------


## Daniel

_D.azureus
_

----------


## patrickiu

"Red eyed tree frog "

----------


## Lynn

> He looks great Lynn .


Thank you, Heath. He's happy  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

For Lynn,
We were right I think...he just needed friends  :Smile: .

----------


## LizardMama

My Ceratophyrs Cranwelli

----------


## kmichael55

Guillermo, (Albino) Xenopus laevis

----------


## Peakone

Hyla Cinerea

----------


## Heather

Albino Lithobates catesbeianus  :Smile:

----------


## Discman503

Hugh my White's tree frog

----------


## nikki

My red eye tree frog !!

----------


## mh530

Bingo, my American green tree frog. Sorry it's a bit big.  :Smile:

----------


## Beardo

Amazon Milk Frog:

----------


## Paulfrog

R. Ventrimaculata with tad.

----------


## Lynn

> Amazon Milk Frog:


David,
This is a winner !
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Beardo

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it.  :Smile:

----------


## Emma

My male Epipedobates anthonyi calling from a fluorescent Neoregelia olens hybrid. October 2012.

----------


## eipper

Dainty Tree Frog _Litoria gracilenta_

----------


## frogmadmeg

Rolo my male whites tree frog

----------


## steampunk

Gizmo my White's tree frog, hanging out on the plane which is his favorite spot.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

When is the cut off for entries?

----------


## John Clare

Entries closed and voting open.

Enter your photo for the December competition.

----------

